# Goodbye Smoke on the Beach



## Captain Morgan (Aug 9, 2008)

There will no longer be a spring event in Myrtle Beach.
The Shriners are joining with the SCBA to hold the
cancelled Q Cup in the spring in Hilton Head.

Very sad news for me, as I think back on all the great
times I've had at this event...all the people who've
gotten together for such a good time.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 9, 2008)

That is bad new Cappy


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 9, 2008)

Very sorry to read this.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Cappy!  Were the spring and summer events related in any way in terms of a cumulative point champion for the two events like the Arkansas Smoke on the Water contests are?

If I'm reading your post correctly it sounds like another event that was formerly discontinued will take its place and will be run by the same group (shriners) and just sanctioned by a different body.  Is that correct?


----------



## Griff (Aug 9, 2008)

Bummer Cap'n.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 10, 2008)

That sucks Jim.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 10, 2008)

Son of a bitch!  That really really sucks!  That event was not only for a GREAT CAUSE but was also the place I met many many LIFE LONG Friends.  This is a sad day.


----------



## BigGQ (Aug 10, 2008)

Known about it for several weeks now. Was not in a rush to spread bad news. Figured it would be heard soon enough. I agree...it does suck.

That is the forth SC contest that has canceled this year. And the bad thing is I have a feeling there will be a couple more cancellations. Rough times.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 10, 2008)

Why Garland...gas prices?  lack of cooker participation?
I thought things were going so well.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 10, 2008)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Cappy!  Were the spring and summer events related in any way in terms of a cumulative point champion for the two events like the Arkansas Smoke on the Water contests are?
> 
> If I'm reading your post correctly it sounds like another event that was formerly discontinued will take its place and will be run by the same group (shriners) and just sanctioned by a different body.  Is that correct?



There are 30 to 40 bbq comps in the state of South Carolina each year...
3 or 4 are KCBS, 3 or 4 use "Celebrity Judges", and the rest use the
SCBA judges.  The SCBA does not sanction events, although some
events claim that they are SCBA Sanctioned.  Anyway, the Shriners
run several of the comps.  The one in Myrtle  in the spring used to
get 40 to 50 cookers....this year, only 19.  I have no idea why the decline,
perhaps the economy, but they saw an opportunity for a bigger event
in conjunction with the SCBA, which had to cancel it's single event,
the Carolina Q Cup, because they lost their location.  
   So the Shriners saw a chance to join the SCBA in hosting and running
the event, a big one, but it's going to be held in Hilton Head.  
Good move for the Shriners, not so much for me.


----------



## Finney (Aug 10, 2008)

So does this mean that Lake High doesn't 'OWN' the "Q"Cup any longer?  
I'll miss SOTB also... (Larry made me miss the last one)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 10, 2008)

Well Jim the silver lining here might be that you can cook for them yankee boys on their annual golf outing!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Jim are they still doing the Fall contest?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 10, 2008)

yes, Labor Day weekend, but prize money is reduced.
GC was 5k, now 3k.  I assume that indicates not as many
teams as last year.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Aug 11, 2008)

It was just a matter of time before they cancelled the Spring event. Someone always ends up putting an eye out.


----------



## Griff (Aug 11, 2008)

The lawyers probably made 'em cancel it.


----------



## BigGQ (Aug 11, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Why Garland...gas prices?  lack of cooker participation?
> I thought things were going so well.



The spring SOTB was a logistics issue, as they had to find a new venue to host the event. A couple other contest are having sponsorship issues...economy related.

I believe the fall SOTB purse is still the same, just paying out more places. I think the top 10 in each category get money this year.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 11, 2008)

no, just top 5...

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14669

hopefully when the economy recovers more comps will return.


----------

